# CAST IRON GRISWOLD



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

Jim's post had me thinking were are my Cast Iron pans .




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 13, 2011)

Where do you find the square eggs to cook in that skillet?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2011)

The most unforgiving tamago pan ever.


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2011)

steeley said:


> [/IMG]



What the :censored:?


----------



## obtuse (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks I pull those pans from this oven when i refurbished it.



[/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2011)

NICE oven refurb!


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Dave that wedgewood stove was some time ago but i still love it.



[/IMG]
and it keeps temp all day long


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2011)

S&P shakers too - I love it!!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Talal (Mar 15, 2012)

oh yes! i knew a griswold thread had to exist  

simply love cooking in these antique gems. I currently own a Block EPU #14 and #9 (block slant) with lid. I hope to expand my collection over time. I use my #9 every morning for breakfast

PS: Steeley i love your oven..

the #9 





















the #14


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 15, 2012)

the only Griswold piece i own is a corn bread mold. not something i really use. it's very nicely cast. i do have a mid 19th century cast iron skillet that was made right here in Cincinnati that i enjoy, however.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 15, 2012)

That #9 has an awesome interior finish. You can really tell how much finer the surface is on the old Griswold pans compared to modern pans like Lodge. No comparison.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes the 9 looks really nice. My pan looks like crap but my apartment now has no kitchen hood and I've already set off my fire alarm (for the building!!) like 6 times.

http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/


----------



## Talal (Mar 15, 2012)

mhlee said:


> That #9 has an awesome interior finish. You can really tell how much finer the surface is on the old Griswold pans compared to modern pans like Lodge. No comparison.



yea you are 100% right on that. you just cant compare at all. the best cast iron is pre 1940, thats when all the "good iron" was bieng used, as they call it. the #14 i use once a week or so so its not as oily / shiny.

Griswold is another dangerous addiction as well :|


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 15, 2012)

The difference is on the finish.. no such thing as "good" iron. You can improve the Lodge pans by sanding them down. There was a blog post from the French Culinary Institute on that.

-AJ


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2012)

I have one Griswold #7. I can't get a good enough seasoning on it to use it for eggs, however.


----------



## Talal (Mar 15, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> The difference is on the finish.. no such thing as "good" iron. You can improve the Lodge pans by sanding them down. There was a blog post from the French Culinary Institute on that.
> 
> -AJ



My apologies I misquoted I actually meant "good metal. and with regards to Griswold specifically i can quote the following:

"After 1940, much of the &#8220;good metal&#8221; was gone and the production of diminished quality cast iron was underway."

Also

"The company was in trouble by the 1940's for a variety of reasons. Many products were being introduced by other cookware companies that seemed more attractive to modern cooks. Problems within the company between management and employees widened, the quality of the products seemed to decline, and in 1957 the doors of GMC closed leaving 60+ employees without jobs."



-Talal


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 15, 2012)

Article on cast iron I was referring to::

http://www.cookingissues.com/2010/02/16/heavy-metal-the-science-of-cast-iron-cooking/#more-3385

-AJ


----------



## Talal (Mar 15, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Article on cast iron I was referring to::
> 
> http://www.cookingissues.com/2010/02/16/heavy-metal-the-science-of-cast-iron-cooking/#more-3385
> 
> -AJ



thanks for sharing AJ !


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the article AJ. I have been tempted to dump my Lodge cast iron in favor of a vintage Griswold from eBay, but perhaps I will keep working with it for a bit.


----------



## Talal (Mar 15, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Thanks for the article AJ. I have been tempted to dump my Lodge cast iron in favor of a vintage Griswold from eBay, but perhaps I will keep working with it for a bit.



If you do decide to go that route, im well acquainted with a few members of a cast iron cookware club. I can point you to better deals than ebay 

-Talal


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 15, 2012)

Tabal, any availability for quality, 12" Skillet? Nice seasoning would be a big plus


----------



## Talal (Mar 15, 2012)

ptolemy said:


> Tabal, any availability for quality, 12" Skillet? Nice seasoning would be a big plus



They go by # usually. here is the chart

http://www.panman.com/sizecharts.html

let me know what # you are interested in and with or without a lid and ill hunt around for you. 

PS: that #9 did not look like that initially, that took alot of TLC and Coconut oil!! lol


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 15, 2012)

Talal said:


> If you do decide to go that route, im well acquainted with a few members of a cast iron cookware club. I can point you to better deals than ebay



Thanks Talal. I may take you up on your generous offer one of these days. Looks like one could spend a pretty penny for a "good" one on eBay.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Mar 16, 2012)

I have my Grandmothers #8 griswald pan, been tryng to get a lid for it for years. To cheap to pay shipping from Ebite...


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 16, 2012)

Talal said:


> They go by # usually. here is the chart
> 
> http://www.panman.com/sizecharts.html
> 
> ...



Thanka

#9 #10 or #11 sounds great. don't need a lip just would like a nice condition and have nice seasoning. thanks in advance


----------



## Talal (Mar 16, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Thanks Talal. I may take you up on your generous offer one of these days. Looks like one could spend a pretty penny for a "good" one on eBay.



yea the ebay ones are almost double the price. 

Griswold addiction is very dangerous .. and highly contagious ..


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

Kyle said:


> I have one Griswold #7. I can't get a good enough seasoning on it to use it for eggs, however.



It might be your spatula too. Have been making eggs in my cast iron for years and use a "fish" spatula to slide underneath the egg. You can also take a standard spatula to the stones and put a dullish edge on it. Key thing is to create something that slides underneath whatever you are cooking with ease. There can be a little "sticktion" with cast iron and carbon steel pans even if seasoned they will likely not be as slippery as a non-stick pan. If that fails you should send me your pan.

After my Wagner cracked early last year after many years of serviceI replaced it with a Japanese Iwachu skillet (they only make one size). Even though the surface is not glassy like my Wagner or Griswold there is very little sticking and the pan is a true joy. Wish they made a bigger version though.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just bought a Griswold #10 Large logo! I purchased it from Doris at Griswoldcookware.com. Anything I should be mindful of once it arrives?


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 17, 2012)

I found out a while ago that among the "assets" my wife's family divvied up after her grandma passed away a few years ago was an entire, lovingly-maintained set of Griswolds dating to the '30s (large-logo blocks?). My wife, who burns water, passed on them. Doh.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a #8 griswald that was my grandmothers, my mother took it when she left her home back east and when I moved out... "I don't know what happened to it mom"  Ya she caught me about a year later lol


----------



## DwarvenChef (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm still trying to find a lid for my #8 skillet locally. I scoure the antique shops in hopes that one will pop up.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 17, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Just bought a Griswold #10 Large logo! I purchased it from Doris at Griswoldcookware.com. Anything I should be mindful of once it arrives?



They have some beautiful stuff on their website, but didn't you find them a little pricey?


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 17, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> They have some beautiful stuff on their website, but didn't you find them a little pricey?



I'm getting a #10 large logo shipped for 100 usd. Do you think that's too much? I could have gone the eBay route, but I'm concerned about quality. I figured going through their store would ensure that I received a quality piece. Although now you're making me second guess myself. :scared4:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Apr 17, 2012)

Specialty store like theirs do a tremendous ammount of footwork insureing the buyer gets what they pay for. Sometimes rare verieties can seem very expensive but you are paying for a service of identification and classifacation. How much do you want an item and how much time do you want t spend looking for it. It's all subjective.

Personally I like the hunt myself, but at times I want something very focused in a short period of time and I will pay for a specialist to cut my search time to nothing  

So it comes down to a point of needs. Is that pan exactly what you want? Is the condition exactly what you need for your collection? if they are than I'd say your getting what you paid for and all is good 

For something I really need and want in a condition I need I will consider paying more than market value to aquire it, you just have to balance out what your wants, needs, and time, are worth to you


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 17, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> I'm getting a #10 large logo shipped for 100 usd. Do you think that's too much? I could have gone the eBay route, but I'm concerned about quality. I figured going through their store would ensure that I received a quality piece. Although now you're making me second guess myself. :scared4:



Definitely didn't mean it like that! I went the ebay route and picked up a #8 & #10 (they'll be here by the end of the week). I think the advantage of your way is that you're guaranteed a good pan. If the price is worth it to you, then it's a win. I went the ebay route because it's more of a "what the heck, why not?" purchase. Part of the fun is trying to see if I can pick something up for $20 & $30, respectively.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 17, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> Specialty store like theirs do a tremendous ammount of footwork insureing the buyer gets what they pay for. Sometimes rare verieties can seem very expensive but you are paying for a service of identification and classifacation. How much do you want an item and how much time do you want t spend looking for it. It's all subjective.
> 
> Personally I like the hunt myself, but at times I want something very focused in a short period of time and I will pay for a specialist to cut my search time to nothing
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I really wanted a solid large logo and I think I got what I wanted considering the price. However I think the next purchase will be on the bay to see if I can score a good deal or a piece that will be nice after some TLC.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2012)

With these sort of things the piece is used long after the price is forgotten. How long would it take for you to make one of these? What would you charge per hour?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 18, 2012)

Steeley,

I hope you will upload the pictures from this thread again.

I want to see them!


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem Johnny 

here is my favorite cast iron picture.




[/IMG]





In November 1931, a record for world's largest omelet was set in Chehalis, Washington. The omelet was made using 7,200 eggs and was cooked in a eight-foot skillet greased by two woman skating around it with bacon tied to their feet


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

Since this picture i have a few more ,but i pulled these out of this oven i refurbished Wedgewood 1940's



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

And some waffle irons .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is a nice griswold site http://www.griswoldcookware.com/Items%20for%20Sale.htm


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, Steeley!

(I missed these pictures the first time they went up.)

Sweet collection/stove.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 19, 2012)

I just picked up this Griswold waffle iron in an antique shop. I have an old coil top range, but it still worked out alright by pre-heating the iron in the oven at 400* for 20 minutes and then cranking up the heat on the stove. This was my first waffle, I couldn't believe how well they all turned out.


----------



## steeley (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice Kyle mmmmmmmmmmmm waffles.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2012)

my wife loves waffles. i do a great sourdough/buttermilk. electric waffle makers suck, though. i think that Griswold maker is what i need to buy.


----------



## steeley (Nov 19, 2012)

Griswold made all sort of waffle irons but for the home the 8-9 inch high or low base from $100-$150 or if you can find cheaper not cleaned . the high base is mostly for wood fire or coal and the low base for gas or electric.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks Steeley!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 20, 2012)

Seen a few of these around but none of them in usable condition. I've got my eye out for one


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 20, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> Seen a few of these around but none of them in usable condition. I've got my eye out for one



http://www.etsy.com/listing/1150602...campaign=GPS&gclid=CMHqwfL-3LMCFad_QgodhScAiw


----------



## Kyle (Nov 20, 2012)

steeley said:


> Griswold made all sort of waffle irons but for the home the 8-9 inch high or low base from $100-$150 or if you can find cheaper not cleaned . the high base is mostly for wood fire or coal and the low base for gas or electric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is just like the one on top, except not as pretty and black, but perfectly usable. I picked it up for $45. Sounds like I did alright! :doublethumbsup:

Anyone have any good waffle recipes?


----------



## kannamaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Griswold enthusiast may also want to check out the Erie series pans. Erie's are also Griswolds and were made from 1880-1907 and predate the Griswold name but are basically the same company. Around 1907 the Erie style pans and name were discontinued in favor of the Griswold brand and changes were made that produced pans that were heavier but more predicable and less prone to cracking if dropped. These earlier Erie pans are significantly lighter and beautifully cast with lots of character and even maker's marks. On ebay this style of pan is often described as having a "heat ring". I put up a long post about them here post #20 :http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10653-anyone-using-vintage-cast-iron/page2 (actually it was way too long but in my defense I am new to this): BTW those waffle irons look beautiful


----------

